# Looking for 5+acr budget 50k Sac County



## MATTL (Dec 9, 2016)

I'm looking for 5+acr Farm land for up to 50k in the sacramento county.


----------



## ozarkchaz (Feb 4, 2005)

AG Land in that part of the country tends to be very pricey. You may have to up your budget quite a bit.


----------



## MATTL (Dec 9, 2016)

ozarkchaz said:


> AG Land in that part of the country tends to be very pricey. You may have to up your budget quite a bit.


ya i know house are cheep to rent that's what im doing atm trying to save up for some farm land for me and my family, i live in sacramento but my job is in cloverdale i got a job offer in sacramento so that's why im looking for some farm land btw im a level 2 waste water treatment operator.


----------



## Hitch (Oct 19, 2016)

You're not going to find anything in Sacramento for $10k an acre. We live in Sac and just bought 7.5 acres in Brownsville, outside of Marysville. Even their, it was over $10k an acre.


----------



## MATTL (Dec 9, 2016)

Hitch said:


> You're not going to find anything in Sacramento for $10k an acre. We live in Sac and just bought 7.5 acres in Brownsville, outside of Marysville. Even their, it was over $10k an acre.


Ya! that is crazy. What do you suggest? is there an area in Sacramento county or close neighboring city that has relatively nice/not so pricey land?


----------



## Hitch (Oct 19, 2016)

You can look south of Elk Grove (Winters, Galt, etc.) or Rio Linda-to-Oroville. Really not going to find anything in Sac county for under $10k per acre.


----------



## MATTL (Dec 9, 2016)

Hitch said:


> You can look south of Elk Grove (Winters, Galt, etc.) or Rio Linda-to-Oroville. Really not going to find anything in Sac county for under $10k per acre.


Ok thanks! I appreciate it.


----------

